# Emotiva, Aperion or Axiom for in-walls



## efaust70 (Jul 30, 2012)

Howdy all,


I'm currently redoing my modest home theater and have decided, after conferring with the wife, to go with a AT screen and in wall speakers for my front, left and right. My budget is fairly modest so I'm looking to get the best bang for my buck by going with one of the three internet speaker companies I listed in the subject. The options are as follows:

1) Axiom M22 in-walls. I like the design (enclosed) and from what I've read they have a pretty good reputation. My concerns are over the driver size (5.25) and the lack of a pointable tweeter to compensate for placement. I'm kind of stuck on going with a 6.5 driver or bigger.

2) Emotiva UAW 8.2. I've got the 6.2 as surrounds right now and I like them. My main issue with them is that I would have to get 2 pairs as they don't sell them separately. Also, I like the fact that the Aperion and Axiom have two woofers, rather than a single driver on the emotiva.

3) Aperion Intimus 6-LCR: These are my number one at the moment, although they seem perpetually out of stock. They have 2 6.5 woofers and a 1 inch pivoting tweeter.

I guess my questions center around whether or not I'm getting too hung up on the size and number of the drivers. Would I be better off with the single 8 inch on the emotiva versus the dual 6.5s on the Aperion? Would the 5.25's on the Axiom be good enough? Should I not worry too much about the lack of a pivoting tweeter on the Axioms?

Oh, my theater room is 11' 5" by 18' 7". I'm currently running a BIC Acoustech system for my LCR with 2 PL-76 for left and right and a PL-26 as a center. My sub is a PL-200.

thanks,
Erik


----------



## Onkyolover (Jul 9, 2012)

I say you go with the aperion audio you See there reviews and there 30 day policy I my self own aperion and am happy that I went whit there line of products.

Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just curious - if you are going with an AT screen, is there a reason you are not planning to locate speakers (non in-wall) behind the screen?


----------



## efaust70 (Jul 30, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Just curious - if you are going with an AT screen, is there a reason you are not planning to locate speakers (non in-wall) behind the screen?


Hi ALMFamily,

Mounting the screen far enough from the wall to house speakers would eat into the floor space too much given how we have our seating set up. Also, I was concerned about the fact that if I did squeeze them in behind the screen, they would be too close to the back wall. Also, the wife wants the clean to the front wall (as do I).


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've had Axiom M22s and those 5.25" woofers actually measure 4.25" from outer surround to outer surround, Axiom includes the frame as part of the measurement, so actual radiating surface area total for the M22 is about the same as a 6-6.5" woofer. 

I remember the Axiom M22 having a clear sound in the treble but it lacked any midbass, no fullness, no dynamics, and seemed like it sounded strained at higher volumes. I'm sure the inwall verison would be even worst than the bookshelf model. 

I would go with Aperion all the way. HSU would be another good choice http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hiw-1.html


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

efaust70 said:


> Hi ALMFamily,
> 
> Mounting the screen far enough from the wall to house speakers would eat into the floor space too much given how we have our seating set up. Also, I was concerned about the fact that if I did squeeze them in behind the screen, they would be too close to the back wall. Also, the wife wants the clean to the front wall (as do I).


Quite understandable - may I ask why the AT screen if you are not planning on locating speakers behind it?


----------



## efaust70 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh, perhaps I was unclear. I do plan on installing the speakers in the wall behind the screen. My choice of in walls was due to wanting to hide the speakers behind the screen, but not eat into my floor space. 

-Erik


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Erik, 
I would recommend the Aperions. I live in Portland and had the chance to hang out at their HQ and demo all their products(this was before their Verus line came out). Their then-flagships, the 5T's, very nearly brought tears to my eyes because of how good they sounded. But the biggest surprise to me was the LCR's you're thinking of getting. They couldn't match the 5T's of course, but they were definitely in the same ballpark. The midrange on that speaker is just beautiful. It also has a high-end rolloff switch. They'll need a sub, of course, but they're definitely worth the money.


----------



## efaust70 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for basically confirming my gut feeling about the Aperions. If I'm lucky they'll have them back in stock sometime in the near future. 

-Erik


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Did you get the Aperions?


----------



## efaust70 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Utopianemo,

If by get, you mean ordered, then yes. When I ordered they were scheduled to ship on the 15th of feb. I'll post some Picts of my install when they come it. 

Thanks for the advice. 

-Erik


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Pics would be awesome. I'm eager to hear your opinions when you get them. You might even change my mind back to the Aperion LCRs over the Wharfedale Diamonds. Currently I have an elaborate plan to create an automated system that uses electric motors and pulleys to extend and retract the speakers. In-walls really would be a more practical route.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

I realized I never asked whether you were going for just the front 3 channels in the LCR or all 5. When I auditioned the speakers the rep suggested I buy the on-wall bipoles for rears instead because they are more diffuse. 

Also, you may have found out in your research that the LCR is wider than an average stud bay when oriented horizontally. If you have to orient your center channel sideways, some reworking of the studs may be necessary. HOWEVER, it is pretty much always best to orient an LCR vertically; horizontal center speakers were an unfortunately necessary response to the question of how to fit a speaker below a tv. Since you're going for an AT screen, you should be able to place that center channel vertically and have the best possible arrangement.


----------



## efaust70 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yep, the plan is to install the three speakers vertically behind the screen. Right now I have emotiva in ceiling speakers for my surrounds (left and right).I am interested in the aperion bps but I don't have an wall on the right side (hence the in ceiling speakers). I would have to mount the bp's on the back wall, which I'm not too sure is a good idea. I'd welcome ideas to the contrary. 

I plan on chatting with the Aperion folks before I do the install, so I will broach the idea of the bps and see what they say.

thanks again for the advice so far.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Onkyolover said:


> I say you go with the aperion audio you See there reviews and there 30 day policy I my self own aperion and am happy that I went whit there line of products.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


So does Axiom.


----------



## efaust70 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, I finally got the speakers in and installed in my theater. I'm still tweaking the sound but what I hear so far is pretty great. Here are a few picts of them and one of the install:


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, looks great so far! So have you listened to them mounted In the wall yet? How do they sound compared to the Emotivas? And are you thinking of picking up a sub at some point? Lastly, what receiver are you using?


----------



## efaust70 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah. I think the bass is tighter than my previous speakers (BIC-Acoustech) and the sound stage is much wider. I've run audessey and changed the crossovers to 80 all around. It's hard to compare the aperions to the emotiva as I was only running the emotiva as side surrounds. 

I do have a sub (BIC Acoustech PL-200) and am planning on getting a second one. My receiver is an Onkyo TXNR-809.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

So how is everything going with your setup? Are you still happy with your Aperions? Is the screen in place yet? I had been planning on going with Wharfedale for my own upgrade but they cut off relations with their US distributor, so as far as I know, there is really no place in the country I can go to demo the speakers. *sigh* Aperion is just a few miles a way.....


----------

